

When The Dragons Emerge - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/07/16/when-the-dragons-emerge/

======
jfi
Excellent analogy and insights - the bit about having to "deflect their
various attacks and attempts to kill you dead" as being part of the test is
spot on. Very much enjoyed the post!

